# Meow everyone



## Cat Lover E (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm a proud owner of 2 cats that I love. I thought I would join this forum to be with others that love cats.


----------



## Cat Lover E (Nov 3, 2006)

You know what, I forgot to tell everyone the name of my cats. I have a male and female, both fixed. We adopted them from the shelter, one at a time. The female was first and her name is Monica. About a year later we adopted the male, his name is Milkyway. Milkyway was about a few months old when we got him. We went into the shelter to look around and my kids and wife fell in love with him. So we adopted him.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures of the cats if you can!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here. We love pictures too!


----------



## friendly girl (Dec 15, 2006)

hiiii


----------

